# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: دلیل بسته شدن فوری برنامه پس از اتمام اجرا

## Moein.sk

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
من حدودا"  یک هفته ای میشه که دارم برنامه نویسی رو با C++‎Builder 2010 یاد میگیرم و به عبارتی میشه گفت تازه دارم C++‎ یاد میگیرم اما به یه مشکل برخوردم خواهش میکنم دوستانی که راه چاره ای برای این مشکل دارن پیشنهاد کنند

مشکل من اینه که وقتی برنامه ی زیر ور می نویسم و اجرا می کنمش برنامه وقتی که خط آخر تابع رو اجرا میکنه به سرعت بسته میشه . بر نامه به صورت زیر است :


#include <vcl.h>
#include <iostream.h>
int main()
{
int interer1,integer2 ;
    cout << "enter frist integer. \n";
    cin >>    interer1;
    cout << "enter socend integer. \n";
    cin >>    integer2;
cout << "sum is" << interer1 + integer2 << endl;
  return 0;
}

خطی رو که با آبی مشخص کردم ، نتیجه اون رو نشون نمیده و برنامه سریعا" بسته میشه . لطفا" کمکم کنید ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  Moein.sk  :قلب: 

بعد از اون خط آبی رنگ عبارت زیر را بنویسید.(نوشتن این عبارت برای برنامه نویسان C++‎ Builder مرسوم است.)
char response;
cin >> response;

----------


## wanted_boy_2010

سلام. شاهین جان درست می گن. وقتی برنامه به خط آبی رسید و اون رو اجرا کرد نوبت خط بعدیه. خط بعدی هم مقدار صفر رو برمی گردونه یعنی برنامه با موفقیت به پایان رسید. حالا با روشی که آقا شاهین گفت، برنامه منتظر گرفتن یک کاراکتر(فرقی نمیکنه) از کاربر میشه. حالا می تونی نتیجه برنامت رو ببینی. :قلب:

----------


## saeed-niknami

با سلام 
دستور زیر رو قبل از return بذار
                                         system("PAUSE");

----------


## nasiiiiiii

دوست سلام 
شما عبارت a بو اول و عبارت bرا به آخر برنامه اضافه کن :لبخند: 
include<conio.h>a#
getch();b

----------


## ghasemweb

راحترين كار استفاده از تابع ;()getch هست كه در اينكلود conio.h موجود هست.

----------


## afshin_91

> با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
> من حدودا"  یک هفته ای میشه که دارم برنامه نویسی رو با C++‎Builder 2010 یاد میگیرم و به عبارتی میشه گفت تازه دارم C++‎ یاد میگیرم اما به یه مشکل برخوردم خواهش میکنم دوستانی که راه چاره ای برای این مشکل دارن پیشنهاد کنند
> 
> مشکل من اینه که وقتی برنامه ی زیر ور می نویسم و اجرا می کنمش برنامه وقتی که خط آخر تابع رو اجرا میکنه به سرعت بسته میشه . بر نامه به صورت زیر است :
> 
> 
> #include <vcl.h>
> #include <iostream.h>
> int main()
> ...







سلام دوست عزیز
شما باید #include <conio.h> رو به برنامه اضافه کنید 
همچنین قبل از return 0 هم باید getch(); رو بنویسی تا برنامه ثابت بماند

----------

